# ISO A Sauce Idea



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2014)

I picked up some fresh chicken and prosciutto ravioli while grocery shopping today.

I'm asking for ideas for a sauce to serve the ravioli with.  I could just whip up one of the usual suspects but I'm hoping for a new idea for a sauce that will compliment these ravs.

Looking forward to your suggestions.


----------



## Addie (Oct 25, 2014)

How about a cream sauce? The kind of cream sauce that southerners use for breakfast and put over biscuits. Some loose sausage meat sautéed first then make the sauce from the drippings. You just have to remember that the ravioli stuffing is going to be a bit salty, so go easy on salt for the sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2014)

Addie said:


> How about a cream sauce? The kind of cream sauce that southerners use for breakfast and put over biscuits. Some loose sausage meat sautéed first then make the sauce from the drippings. You just have to remember that the ravioli stuffing is going to be a bit salty, so go easy on salt for the sauce.



A sausage gravy like what you'd use with country fried steak.  That's interesting.  Thanks, Addie.


----------



## Addie (Oct 25, 2014)

The Pirate said his mother-in-law used to make a marinara sauce with lots of cream in it. It was almost white, due to the cream. She used to serve it over fish dishes. But it just might be good for the prosciutto ravioli.


----------



## Addie (Oct 25, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> A sausage gravy like what you'd use with country fried steak.  That's interesting.  Thanks, Addie.



I have never been a big fan of prosciutto in any form. I will eat it if served to me, but I would never ask for it. So I would want a sauce I like.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2014)

Addie said:


> The Pirate said his mother-in-law used to make a marinara sauce with lots of cream in it. It was almost white, due to the cream. She used to serve it over fish dishes. But it just might be good for the prosciutto ravioli.



Thanks again!


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 25, 2014)

I have one pasta dish I make with similar ingredients. I make a fettucini with pancetta, chicken and mushrooms,  and I make it with a sundried tomato rose sauce. I use my little magic bullet blender and puree the sundried tomatoes in their oil and add that to the other ingredients like garlic, cream, a tsp of tomatoe paste, white wine and thyme.   There are a few other steps but I'm sure you get the picture.....


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 25, 2014)

My daughter made something similar last year. I think she got the chicken/prosciutto ravioli from Costco and they were delicious. 

She browned some butter, crisped up some sage leaves in it, drizzled a *little* bit over the cooked ravioli, and topped it with toasted pine nuts. It was really good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was thinking a parsley or basil pesto would be nice with it.  Or a gremolata.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 26, 2014)

Browned butter and sage, Cheryl J hit it on the head.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2014)

Butter and green peas!


----------



## letscook (Oct 26, 2014)

A pesto sauce -  Mushroom Sauce - or  since it is pumpkin season maybe a cream sauce with pumpkin in it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2014)

I third the browned butter and sage and would add steamed tiny sweet peas to that. You want something light to complement the prosciutto, not overwhelm it.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd agree with the browned butter and sage  = and I'd add just a small pinch of crushed red pepper flakes to wake it up.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 26, 2014)

Brown butter and sage sounds right to me also. Sage and prosciutto is a match made in heaven.

Butter and Sage Sauce Recipe : Mario Batali : Food Network


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 26, 2014)

Pancetta is very similar to bacon.  What popped immediately into my head was Carbonara.  Simply pick up more pancetta and cook until crispy.  Add your raviolies, and combine the yolk of two large eggs with a half cup of heavy cream.  When the pasta, and pancetta are stirred and the fat covers the pasta, add the cream-mixture.  Simmer over very low heat for ten minutes.  Stir to coat.  You might add sliced black olives to the sauce as well.

Just an idea.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Pancetta is very similar to bacon.  What popped immediately into my head was Carbonara.  Simply pick up more pancetta and cook until crispy.  Add your raviolies, and combine the yolk of two large eggs with a half cup of heavy cream.  When the pasta, and pancetta are stirred and the fat covers the pasta, add the cream-mixture.  Simmer over very low heat for ten minutes.  Stir to coat.  You might add sliced black olives to the sauce as well.
> 
> Just an idea.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks Chief.  The saltiness of the pancetta and the saltiness of the prosciutto in the ravioli may be too much.


----------

